# [SOLVED] Help With overclocking! Pc Crashes



## Mr_Vimto (Jul 27, 2013)

Hello, im trying to overclock my pc. in the bios it has the option to select how many ghz you want your cpu set to, it does all the work and it reboots my pc, loads windows and things work fine for a few minutes. then my pc freezes and i get a blue screen. (i think its called the blue screen of death) could anyone help me and tell me why this is happening.

my specs:
AsRock 970 Extreme 3 
amd fx 8120
coolermaster b500 psu
asus geforce 560ti 
6gb ram not sure what brand

please im new to this and this is my first time trying so i could be doing something wrong.

thanks in advanced


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Help With overclocking! Pc Crashes*

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Do you have a CPU cooler on your CPU? Or are you using the stock cooler?

Download HWMonitor from here: 

http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/hwmonitor.html 










 

Make sure to download the .zip file to your *desktop*. 










 

Once downloaded to your desktop *unzip* the *hwmonitor.zip* folder to your *desktop*. 

Open up the unzipped folder and run either the 32bit Software or 64bit Software. 

How to tell the difference: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/827218 ​Allow HWMonitor to run while the PC is at an idle state. After about five minutes of running at idle take a screenshot and save the image to your desktop. 

Now allow HWMonitor to run while gaming or doing heavy processing for about five minutes. Take another screenshot and save the image to your desktop. 

In your next reply please include both screenshots. 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f195/how-to-post-a-screenshot-184291.html


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Mr_Vimto said:


> reboots my pc, loads windows and things work fine for a few minutes. then my pc freezes and i get a blue screen.


That indicates the PC can't not handle the OC.
First, what do you hopr to accomplish by OC'ing?
All OC'ing should be done manually, through the Bios, and you need top quality components.
What are the Error Codes you see on the BSOD (Blue Screen)?
Is the 6GB of RAM 3x2GB or 4+2 GB? Using mismatched RAM can cause problems.
You can ID the RAM using CPU-Z: CPU-Z CPUID - System & hardware benchmark, monitoring, reporting
Using 3 sticks on the Dual Channel Mobo could be an issue and it hinders performance.
What is the complete Model Number of the PSU? Your PSU meets the minimum power requirements, on the label, for the GPU but it's lower quality and you need to have some headroom ans especially so to OC.


----------

